

Why we don't speak up at work - milesf
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3760-why-we-dont-speak-up-at-work

======
milesf
I've found the larger and more bureaucratic an organization is, the more
futility seems to reign.

~~~
PaulHoule
Sometimes it's the other way.

In some bigger companies there are a lot of people who think differently and
even if you don't have the ear of the top decision makers you can make allies
and eventually get change over time.

In a lot of small companies your boss might be the owner or somebody who is
one step under the owner and the owner isn't any under pressure to listen to
anyone. Often "Consensus" and "Holarchic" organizations are a dictatorship and
it comes down to being their way or the highway.

